# Brother BE 1201B Embroidery machine



## desireej (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm lookig to buy a new embroidery machine for my business I have a PR-620. I'm looking at the Brother BE-1201B embroidery machine any one have this machine and how is it


----------



## Racing HH (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Desiree,
I have 1210-AC which is mechanically exactly the same as 1201, but older electronics than 1201. Comparing to any PR it's like comparing Twingo and Ferrari. It's a working beast and can run around the clock. Having said that, this is my first machine and bought it second hand, but had no problems with it. I know there are better machines in the market, but not sure you can get them for the same budget. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## rabbit1516 (Nov 6, 2011)

I got two Brother BE 1201B AC with lots of extras. If your still looking for them..


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Still have your BE 1201B's? What "extras" come with?


----------

